# Rafting permits for sale



## Teri_at_BLM

*Clarification*

Permits cannot be sold! There is no monetary value for permits.

If a business is sold or part of a business is sold, then the permit can be transferred, at the BLM officer's discretion. There must be a legitimate signed bill of sale (a working business, not 2 paddles and a life jacket). Transfers depend on the history of the permit, so even if the permittee is permitted for Gore Canyon, if they have not run that section recently, the new permittee may NOT receive access to that river section.

Below State Bridge, the number of use days may be limited to the number of days currently shown in the permittee's history until after the Resource Management Plan is finished in 2012. This will be at the discretion of the Colorado River Valley office.

I just want everyone to be informed. It may be best to call our office if you have questions or want to know the history of the permittee.


----------



## ducksrus

correction..rafting company for sale..includes permits for Gore/ pumphouse..


----------



## FFO

ducksrus said:


> Commercial rafting permits and part of business for sale
> permits are Colorado river: Gore Canyon : Pumphouse: State Bridge - Doterso
> contact:[email protected]


Hi Please call me at 970-390-9109


----------



## caverdan

I hate to say it butt........you're 10 1/2 years late for the sale. 😶.


----------

